

SASS: The Better, More Powerful CSS - villageidiot
http://www.intridea.com/2009/2/4/sass-the-better-more-powerful-css?blog=company

======
villageidiot
I imagine many of the same arguments for and against Haml would apply to Sass.
I'm thinking of James Britt's critique:

<http://www.jamesbritt.com/2009/4/30/thoughts-on-haml>

Would be curious to hear what people think of Sass. I'm considering using
Haml/Sass as my templating engine.

